# blood test & hidden allergies



## 15289 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have heard about a blood test you can get and it gives very accurate hidden allergies .. I am interested in this with my son who was diagnosed with ADHD.. apparently if you cut out these "hidden" allergies it can turn their focus around. Has anyone had any experience with this ? Please advise. Tks


----------

